# Germany spouse or dependent visa for a job seeker in germany



## Rahul kumar

Hi all,

Greetings. I am a master graduate in germany and currently i am staying in germany as a job seeker. As i got married recently i want to take my wife as dependent over here.

i was googling about it and got some basic information

1. firstly i need sufficient funds to support myself and my dependent. But could someone say how much funds should i show in my bank account for both of us. Is 10,000 euros enough for both of us for getting a 1 year dependent visa?

2. Accommodation for both of us. I guess a double bed room (30m2) would be enough to show.

3. Language requirement - Is it mandatory that the dependent should know the basic ( A1) german language ? 

4. Work permit for the dependent - She is a Master graduate from UK and she will learn basic A1 german language before applying. how are the chances for her to get a work permit here? is that purely based on the job she gets ? and Arbeitsagentur decision ?

5. Documents to submitted - can someone list out the documents should be submitted for a dependent visa applying from India or some links where i can find the list of documents. So that me and other memebers can also have a reference list of documents before applying

Thanks in advance


----------



## despaired

Your wife can only join, once you have a job. Without that don't even try. My friend had enough funds and was on a student visa, they rejected his wife because he did not earn(!!) enough money per month.


----------



## beppi

1. You need to show EUR8300/year income per person, or more - that is the official Existenzminimum (poverty line).
2. You need to ask the authorities (Auslaenderamt) if 30sqm is deemed sufficient for a couple. Also get permission from your landlord to take your wife in!
3. As far as I know, dependants of foreigners working in Germany do not need to show language skills. But better ask the authorities to be sure!
4. Please ask the embassy for the procedures and documents needed!


----------

